# Old Souls



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Its as the title says, are you one?

http://lonerwolf.com/old-soul-test/

I got 80 out of 100. So yes, I am.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

68% but what does the result mean exactly? What does it mean to be an "old soul?" It does not seem to take introversion into account, but I admit to the quiz being more interesting than the usual "what kind of breakfast cereal are you" FaceBook variety of quizzes.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Huh, 71%, but as Weston said, a lot of these sound more introverted than "old soul"


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

It is hard to find an actual definition of what an old soul is. But I do my best: "A spiritual person whom is wise beyond their years; people of strong emotional stability. Basically, someone whom has more understanding of the world around them.

Some people even believe an old soul is a person whom has learned from past incarnations, or lives. They aquired certain knowledge from their past lives and apply it to their present life... thus gaining more wisdom than the average bloke."

I consider myself an old soul, though I wouldn't go so far as to say that I am terribly spiritual. To an extent yes, just not overtly so.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Hm, I'm not spiritual, so by that standard I'm way less than 70%


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I would google the term. I'm not sure if spirituality has much to do with it. I've only just really started looking into this phenomena(?). It is interesting to me, the idea of old souls existing.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Phenomenon.

I got 37%. Am I eternally damned?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> Phenomenon.
> 
> I got 37%. Am I eternally damned?


Probably, but you knew that anyway.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> Probably, but you knew that anyway.


Yes. You owe me a fiver.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> Yes. You owe me a fiver.


I'll give it you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Make sure you do before you blow it on the National.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

68%. Women adore you and you're hung like a horse.

Nothing new here then.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

53% 

"you are not an old soul, you'd better take the baby soul quiz"


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm 80 percent. Does this qualify me for a senior discount?


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm 80 percent. Does this qualify me for a senior discount?


I'm at 80 percent as well. If you find the answer to this question please do let me know.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

49%. I don't believe in that old soul crap.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> 49%. I don't believe in that old soul crap.


If I may ask, then why take the test and comment on the post at all?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

SarahNorthman said:


> If I may ask, then why take the test and comment on the post at all?


Just to see where I would land on the scale. Also, my wife likes the old soul premise.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Just to see where I would land on the scale. Also, my wife likes the old soul premise.


Ah! Well I am not sure how seriously most people take it. I have only ever used it as a turn of phrase.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

83%. Not sure if that is because I am an old soul or just been through a lot of hard times in my life. Speaking of Hard Times, Here are a couple very different performances of the Foster song Hard Times. I like them both, but you just can't beat Hampsons voice.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Me 68%. But of what? What is 100%? Dead??


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

74%. I walk with Jesus, who had a similar score according to this crazy quiz.:lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Me 68%. But of what? What is 100%? Dead??


Thats a good question.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Me 68%. But of what? What is 100%? Dead??


Far from it. You would be 100% wise, insightful, self-aware and grounded.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

76% , not a surprise.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Today, folks can be considered old souls only after 80s.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

You have reached 71 of 100 points, (71%)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

78% I'm getting a cane and priority seating on the bus.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> Far from it. You would be 100% wise, insightful, self-aware and grounded.


Not sure I want to be self-aware. I might not like the self of whom I become aware. And would outsightful be more useful than insightful?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

87% - Old Soul, definitely. Which didn't surprise me. I was born that way, and remember at the age of eight asking each of my relatives what sort of gravestone they fancied. 

I strongly agreed with most of the questions - except the one that asked if I'd rather be a counsellor or an entertainer. Despite being nervous & shy, there's a part of me that loves to show off!


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

senza sordino said:


> 78% I'm getting a cane and priority seating on the bus.


Hey senza sordino,

I'm only 54 summers young and people let me have a seat on the crowded Moscow Metro, especially when they see my "salt-and-pepper hair"...Maybe I must be doing something right...


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I received 87%. Of course, with a name like Antiquarian, the results are far from surprising.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

76%

Seems about right!


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

63%, just over the line, but I don't know. For a total atheist, I seem to have had a boatload of spiritual experiences. I take them in stride, though, assuming there is a real world explanation for them, like bizarre coincidence, subconscious cues, lack of sleep, whatall. Or maybe there is a hyper world within the one we consciously experience. I hope to live long enough to find out.


----------

